# ألبوم مازال يشفى - فريق الحياة الافضل



## Tair Mesafer (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*ألبوم مازال يشفى - فريق الحياة الافضل










*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Yazin (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً يا أحبة

كنت منتظر هذا الألبوم من زمان

لكن لدي سؤال وهو هل أنه كامل، فما موجود هنا مدته 40 دقيقة فقط؟

محبتي لكم


----------



## Tair Mesafer (1 ديسمبر 2009)

Yazin قال:


> شكراً يا أحبة
> 
> كنت منتظر هذا الألبوم من زمان
> 
> ...



الالبوم كامل 12 ترنيمة
40 دقيقه و 11 ثانية :t9:


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الالبوم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## منصور بشرى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على محبتك وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة اقتراب رأس السنة وعيد الميلاد المجيد


----------



## Yazin (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً يا عزيزي الطير المسافر على ردك. أنا كنت مستغرب لأن الحياة الأفضل عادة ما بيعملوا ألبومات بهذا الحجم. لكنه فعلاً ألبوم معزي جداً ومشجع.

محبتي لك

يا ريت بقى تجيب لنا ألبوم يا سبب وجودي


----------



## Tair Mesafer (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ده برومو الشريط الجديد يا سبب وجودى*




​


----------



## BRAIN GIRL (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي خالص
الرب يعوضكم


----------



## باشق مجروح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------

